# advice would be so grateful



## millie:) (Feb 12, 2013)

Little one has been home nearly a month he's nearly ten months and has suddenly found his screaming voice and its so high pitched you think we were murdering him we try Distracting him and saying no scream but i understand he's found his voice any techniques we could use to lessen the screaming would be appreciated Thanks x


----------



## Duckling (Oct 5, 2009)

Millie we had this with our ds soon after he came home and it drove me spare! The ONLY thing that worked was ignoring him completely. That was really hard and I had to kind of zone out   but it did work. Good Luck xx


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Millie,
We also had this with our little man shortly after he had been placed with us. It was a 'happy scream/screech' but drove us nuts!
He even once completely popped my ear when he did it close to me 
We tried so many different things, but like Duckling, the only thing that worked was ignoring it completely. Take away all attention and he soon learnt it no longer got a reaction.
Mind you, he then moved on to other things  , it's unfortunately one of many phases.

Lots of luck,

Anj


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

is it crying screaming or just happy screeching? 2 different things! the screeching is like Anj sayd one of those joyous (not) phases and will pass eventually..esp if you ignore it!!
kj x


----------



## Macgyver (Oct 27, 2008)

Or little boy does this too. I feel like my ears are ringing by the time he has finished.
We has started to reduce this. I agree it's a phase and should reduce, just try and ignore it. Which I know is hard, especially if they do it right in your ear.


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Its just a phase....its just a phase.......its just a phase....lits just a phase.... On the darkest hours it got me through  

Our wee man also was/is a screamer. Ignoring it worked fantastically well but  every now and then (usually somewhere totally inappropriate) his talents returns!

He has just started screaming when crying. He will do his normal cry then all of a sudden wow - this scream comes from no-where and seems to last a long time. KJ any insight and suggestions?  ? 

Flash


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

Glad we aren't the only ones with deafening screaming with no cause. Xx


----------



## MummyElf (Apr 11, 2013)

And if it's driving you crazy pop some earplugs in to bring the volume down! I have to do this at times as my two like to exercise their lungs regularly! It has also helped me consciously ignore things when I know I need to (like screaming for attention) and made me feel less like running away calmer.


----------



## gettina (Apr 24, 2009)

Glad to read this thread. I googled it when our screaming began at 11 months and it calmed me down by making it sound common and a phase but this reassurance has waned as it is six weeks on and still screaming and shouting and generally only having one volume button (though it's slightly better) and my friends and family who are parents confirm he is v loud - as in, louder than any of theirs!

It's reduced me to tears once or twice when I've had a headache!

Good luck working through it - I ignore as the vast majority of advice says that but I don't feel it works! 
Gettina


----------



## millie:) (Feb 12, 2013)

Oh thank you so much for your advice thing is hubby went back to work last week and the screaming is definitely worse when hubby is not here generally its a high pitched scream mostly when frustrated or excited or when I walk out of a room little one can't quite crawl yet and gets frustrated really easily when a toy is out of reach etc I think your right ignoring is the best and hope it passes quickly x thanks much appreciated all the  advice my sanity is slightly repaired x


----------

